# Old Dominion 50 mile ride



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

OOOO that looks super fun!. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I was thinking of this ride going on when I was riding. It was hot hot hot this weekend. Great pictures, awesome that you guys made it through!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome photos. It looks like it was a lot of fun, thanks for sharing.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ride along!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful place to ride. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gailfinney (Oct 25, 2011)

I live in VA but i never heard of this ride...where in VA is it? looks like u had fun!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

gailfinney said:


> I live in VA but i never heard of this ride...where in VA is it? looks like u had fun!


The Old Dominion club actually hosts 3 rides most seasons: No Frills in April in Star Tannery, the Old Dominion in Orkney Springs in June and Fort Valley in October (which is in Fort Valley). All are roughly along the I-81 corridor.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got a few more pictures from a friend today (he is actually the owner of the stallion that is the arab part of the mare I was riding).

At the start:













coming into the last hold:











leaving the last hold:


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank-you so much for sharing!!!

It's good to (even if so remotely) know someone who has been to the O.D., much less completed it!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

lsdrider said:


> It's good to (even if so remotely) know someone who has been to the O.D., much less completed it!


It is an amazing ride for sure. I am lucky that location-wise it's a ride I have been able to get to every year since I started endurance. 

Wish someone would develop a teleporter, as I would love to get to your state for the Shore-to-Shore ride and out west to the rides there!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I really enjoyed the pics and your horse and the bay are just absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

LOVE the pics! Sorry I missed your thread until now. I ended up moving to a new boarding facility (with SO much pasture!! No more dry pens for my guys.) and am setting stuff up with Heather. YAY! 
I hear she did well and with her older guy too. So nice to have completions when the weather is gross like that.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> It is an amazing ride for sure. I am lucky that location-wise it's a ride I have been able to get to every year since I started endurance.
> 
> Wish someone would develop a teleporter, as I would love to get to your state for the Shore-to-Shore ride and out west to the rides there!


I will be working near the 4 Mile Trail Camp on the STS trail this week. Hopefully have time to go check it out.

Ah, the places we could ride if we could teleport!


----------

